# Crappie Spawn is over!



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Took the day off yesterday in hopes of not missing the last of the spawn. Headed to Mogadore. Fished from 7am til 2pm. Found a decent amount of small crappies, less than 9", in shallow waters. Only caught 6 that were 9" and above. I think the big ones have already spawned and left for the deep water! 

Found a few places where the gills/sunfish have moved in to spawn. Didn't see any big ones on the beds, so I didn't stop to fish. Tried drift fishing around the sunken island and only caught one catfish. I don't know where the big fish went. We sure didn't catch them! Beautiful day to be on the lake though! Glad I took the day off!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll disagree just to disagree, but I doubt the crappie spawn has reached its pinnacle yet. Every crappie I cleaned yesterday was full of eggs. Almost thought about releasing them because of it.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I went out yesterday as well and found the same with the crappies in term of size and numbers. Got three over 9". Mine all came from deeper water though, 9'-13'. Been reading a lot of other reports of fish relating to wood but didn't try that. It sure was a nice day! 



bdawg said:


> Took the day off yesterday in hopes of not missing the last of the spawn. Headed to Mogadore. Fished from 7am til 2pm. Found a decent amount of small crappies, less than 9", in shallow waters. Only caught 6 that were 9" and above. I think the big ones have already spawned and left for the deep water!
> 
> Found a few places where the gills/sunfish have moved in to spawn. Didn't see any big ones on the beds, so I didn't stop to fish. Tried drift fishing around the sunken island and only caught one catfish. I don't know where the big fish went. We sure didn't catch them! Beautiful day to be on the lake though! Glad I took the day off!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

At the larger lakes, they are probably still spawning for another week. We caught some crappie around wood and some at inside weed edges.

Saw plenty of gills spawning shallow though. To me, that means the crappie are heading heading deep real fast!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

From yesterday all had eggs


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I caught a few today with eggs. Portage lakes.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I caught a limit with eggs. Pymatuning.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

bigger/deeper lakes cooler water temps....crappie are still spawning.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Berlin today for only 1 hour of actually fishing we had 3 in the live well before the rain hit. All in 3 to 5 foot of water. Biggest was 13+ inches. Smallest was a little over 10. Threw back about 8 6-9 inchers.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

fishnguy said:


> bigger/deeper lakes cooler water temps....crappie are still spawning.


I fished ladue Tuesday water was 75 and the crappie still had eggs


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Still eggs in the Pymatuning crappies as of Sunday. Me and a buddy took thirty five home for the football team benefit fishfry coming up next month.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

bdawg said:


> Took the day off yesterday in hopes of not missing the last of the spawn. Headed to Mogadore. Fished from 7am til 2pm. Found a decent amount of small crappies, less than 9", in shallow waters. Only caught 6 that were 9" and above. I think the big ones have already spawned and left for the deep water!
> 
> Found a few places where the gills/sunfish have moved in to spawn. Didn't see any big ones on the beds, so I didn't stop to fish. Tried drift fishing around the sunken island and only caught one catfish. I don't know where the big fish went. We sure didn't catch them! Beautiful day to be on the lake though! Glad I took the day off!


I fish mostly "smaller"(closer to home) lakes for crappie(Wft, Mog, my pond!) and I agree 100% with you! Those waters warmed up fast-and early! Favorite spots where I've caught them from during "normal" years showed huge, empty, fanned out bedding areas(where I've found nicer spawners over perhaps the past 40 yrs),in the past couple weeks, had only a couple "junior" fish that weren't there for any particular reason! Adjacent to these were "many" spawning sunfish, which is no fluke-they always are next in line! On the smaller lakes, the breeding activity of the mature fish is done! Just have to get started after them earlier in future years I guess(or fish the bigger lakes...)


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

last nights bounty all had eggs still


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

not as expierenced as others that have commented... BUT-my thoughts would be that if you are catching small fish shallow hopefully the bigger fish are yet to come in behind them. i know in my neck of the woods the season should be a little farther along than yours and ours still have eggs down here with a lot of smaller males up shallow right now. keep after em! there is more spawning action to come!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Full moon at the end of the month. Spawning will continue a while longer.--Tim


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I just left mosquito for second day in row I’ve caught multiple larger crappie with eggs still. All trolling with husky jerks and flicker shad. I was actually amazed how many I caught with theses. I’ve Been crappie fishing west branch hard and catching a lot of small fish for last month and wanted to go after Walleye at mosquito and now only seem to be catching big crappie lol funny how that works.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

Also most fish were being marked at 4 or 5 feet in 9-12 fow. This just confused me as I’m use to fishing really shallow for crappie this time of year


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've used the adage "when the dogwoods bloom(based on ground and atmospheric temps), the crappie spawn is happening"! They've been blooming for a couple weeks locally(NEO) and I haven't caught any spawners to speak of.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I got into them heavy one year on memorial weekend. 2014 from some pictures saved on my phone. Weird year so far.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It was cold for so long it delayed everything like a month. Hey I'm not complaining longer and warmer days


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah id say you guys still have some time. Like said already the shallow lakes in central ohio an lakes like glsm are still producing spawning crappie,im positive theres still spawners left up there....
Good luck


----------



## alborges (Apr 13, 2018)

FYI, I went out Sunday afternoon to Pymatuning Lake. I caught between 30-40 crappie. Most were between 8"-10" and kept 15 of them for a nice fish fry. From the 15 that I caught 12 had eggs. I was using small white tube jig tipped with minnow.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Shh!! Let everyone believe it is over.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

We are going out very early Saturday morning at Berlin. Just targeting crappie. I know it's going to be a crazy day on the lake with all the party boaters out. Hopefully alot of them think Berlin is closed!


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

I caught a bunch in a smaller lake on Saturday that still had eggs.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished two lakes in my area this week and found spawners in both. Pymatuning and Mosquito. They’re spewing their eggs now. We threw back all the females we caught yesterday. Still kept 24. Pymy, I fished alone and kept a limit.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info chaunc . Was there any size to them ? All I could find were little ones last week.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

last nights bounty got a nice 15.5" .... Spawn is over though


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I’ll









MIRROCRAFT said:


> Thanks for the info chaunc . Was there any size to them ? All I could find were little ones last week.


Still going at it at Pymatuning. Got these this morning.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Are you fishing north or south side at pymatuming?


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

We are going for it tomorrow morning at Berlin, I will keep everyone updated. Awesome catches guys!


----------



## Nforcer73 (May 23, 2018)

Fished Mosquito Wednesday and this morning. Catching crappie but not in the normal spots on the North end. Seems like the crappie are further south of the buoy line. We had to catch 10 little ones to find one keeper, and NO walleyes at all. I've fished Mosquito since I was a kid, it seems like that lake is getting fished out or the lake has changed so much that fishing is becoming more of a science there. Trying Milton next week for walleye in our normal spots, see how that goes.


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Nforcer73 said:


> Fished Mosquito Wednesday and this morning. Catching crappie but not in the normal spots on the North end. Seems like the crappie are further south of the buoy line. We had to catch 10 little ones to find one keeper, and NO walleyes at all. I've fished Mosquito since I was a kid, it seems like that lake is getting fished out or the lake has changed so much that fishing is becoming more of a science there. Trying Milton next week for walleye in our normal spots, see how that goes.


It's definitely different this year. We hit are go to spots on berlBe and nothing. Takes some searching for new structure. Then we start nailing them. They are evolving into the new areas from what I have seen.


----------



## Mikj8689 (May 13, 2018)

I haven’t fished mosquito much until this year. First few times I went for crappie had no luck. Next few times I went for walleye and caught quite a few good size crappie while trolling with flickers and HJ. I was really surprised as I just wasn’t expecting that


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Well there not in the shallow anymore at Berlin. We hit all the spots we were catching them in last weekend and not one crappie.


----------

